# Hello everyone my first day here.



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I've been rode hard and put up wet LOL.

I've worked with horses for over 40 years and worked 20 of those years on the Standardbred Racetrack. I ride mostly Western. My Uncle had a western riding stable so I grew up working horses but switched to the track (more money in it!). Now I'm just enjoying myself riding and driving horses,

I have a 10yo Dun Appendix QH gelding, A 5yo Haflinger gelding, A 27yo Percheron rescue mare, and a 14yo Molly mule.

I look forward to talking with you and enjoying your input here on the forum.:smile:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome! hope you enjoy it here. sounds like you have led an interesting life in the horse world so far!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

WELCOME!!! So which of your 'crew' does the riding and the driving?


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome around =)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of everyone!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

PaintedLady said:


> WELCOME!!! So which of your 'crew' does the riding and the driving?


Welcome! Have tons of fun but most of all... try hard, try very very hard to steal spyders carrots!!!!!


Paintedlady - awesome qoute and avatar!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!!! we love pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

PaintedLady said:


> WELCOME!!! So which of your 'crew' does the riding and the driving?


 
Hi! My mule rides and drives and my Hafie is green (still) driving.
Laverne, my Percheron also drives but she is sooo old she runs away if she sees a man in [email protected]:lol:

So we let her observe!:grin: 

QH only rides. He thinks the whole driving thing is silly:roll:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

banoota said:


> Welcome around =)


Gorgeous avatar banoota. 

Just lovely.:smile:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to HF. I'm new also. I've done a bit of driving with ponies but its been a long time. :? Got taken off with once in a cart and swore I would never go again.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh noooo!! I am late again!!....Sorry...

Welcome aboard!  hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Regards


----------

